# Congratulations to our forum members on their placements, JAMS, and qualifiying passes at the GRCA National Specialty field events!



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have several forum members that have done well this year! Please share your photos of the events! We'd love to see how well you all did.

Also please share what it took for you to get ready for the national specialty and what advice you have for those that would like to consider entering in 2022.


----------

